# Kabush kills a MTB race on a gravel bike



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Cool stuff....

https://www.velonews.com/2018/11/news/the-dirt-how-and-why-kabush-won-iceman-on-a-gravel-bike_481072


----------

